# My Arsenal



## GMO (Nov 29, 2011)

Doctor prescribed, of course...and ONLY my injectables.


----------



## rangermike (Nov 29, 2011)

I must admit...that photo makes me quite moist.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 29, 2011)

shit son, looks good, I need to know who your hook up is 
gl


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

yummy


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like you are getting ready to start working out lol!!


----------



## Hell (Nov 29, 2011)

Real Nice!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 29, 2011)

Good money mine is pretty big as well can't wait to see your tabs i!! see z in there lol


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 29, 2011)

shit bro looks like jay cutlers breakfast


----------



## GMO (Nov 29, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Good money mine is pretty big as well can't wait to see your tabs i!! see z in there lol



Yeah, there are a couple of bottles of EuroPharm EQ in there, but most of what you see is from a UGL called "Big D Pharma" and the bigger vials were home brewed by one of my boys.  The two huge vials are Tren A.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2011)

I just had to wipe the drool of my chin.

Knowing you though, that's probably only enough for a few Weeks of your cycle.


----------



## c_adam35 (Nov 29, 2011)

nice!


----------



## rage racing (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy shit bro.....very impressive


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 29, 2011)

That NPP looks VERY familiar my brother!!  His shit is good!




/V


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy shit! Your stock looks like you'll be getting some great gains from some legit gear brother.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a hefty cycle you are going to start.


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 29, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> shit bro looks like jay cutlers breakfast


too bad dude is hurt, needs some HGH..


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Man that tren sure does look tasty!!!


----------



## GMO (Nov 29, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Looks like a hefty cycle you are going to start.




Start?  Shit, bro...I'm 9 weeks in.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> Start?  Shit, bro...I'm 9 weeks in.



I love me some long cycles lol


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 29, 2011)

i likeeee


----------



## BigBird (Nov 29, 2011)

Me likey....


----------



## J.thom (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2011)

*Uncle Z






*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 29, 2011)

nice stock


----------



## swollen (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Nice GMO!


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Big D gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! Uncle z as well heavy!!!!!!!!!! Id show ya mine but i think everyonw would get jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Uncle Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Z yummy gear what fuck heavy what the fuck


----------



## MovinWeight (Nov 29, 2011)

mmmm TREN!  can't wait to start my cycle soon!


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 29, 2011)

I am definitely jealous.


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn, nice stuff you got there!


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 29, 2011)

Show off.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Nov 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yeah, there are a couple of bottles of EuroPharm EQ in there, but most of what you see is from a UGL called "Big D Pharma" and the bigger vials were home brewed by one of my boys.  The two huge vials are Tren A.



I have couple of "Big D" vials myself


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 29, 2011)

One day, one day


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 30, 2011)

Big D is where its at. It's the best stuff around.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> Big D is where its at. It's the best stuff around.



Nice


----------



## J.thom (Nov 30, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> Big D is where its at. It's the best stuff around.



looks yummy


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2011)

Eat your heart out GMO!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Eat your heart out GMO!



Nice!!


----------



## GMO (Nov 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Eat your heart out GMO!




Nice...


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Eat your heart out GMO!


I think I just came in my pants a little lol

gl


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2011)

I figure heavy already threadjacked it so I might as well.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yeah, there are a couple of bottles of EuroPharm EQ in there, but most of what you see is from a UGL called "Big D Pharma" and the bigger vials were home brewed by one of my boys.  The two huge vials are Tren A.




How about the red one?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Red one looks like BigD Tren A.


----------



## c_adam35 (Nov 30, 2011)

why so much nolva and d-bol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 30, 2011)

c_adam35 said:


> why so much nolva and d-bol


 
Did you really just ask that?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 30, 2011)

Who the fuck is Big D and why am I just hearing of him now?!?!?!?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for Big D Pharma....good shit bro!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 30, 2011)

You guys with your fancy pictures.....GMO, Sloppy, Heavy....chew on some of this!  And yes, that's about 9 kits of Serostim there. 




/V


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice stock


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2011)

Not bad boys, this is my little stash at the moment.


----------



## independent (Nov 30, 2011)

victorz06 said:


> you guys with your fancy pictures.....gmo, sloppy, heavy....chew on some of this!  And yes, that's about 9 kits of serostim there.
> 
> /v



ftw!


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread turn into..."lets see your arsenal"..?..LOL...


----------



## XYZ (Nov 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You guys with your fancy pictures.....GMO, Sloppy, Heavy....chew on some of this! And yes, that's about 9 kits of Serostim there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WTF?  Use slin much?

How have you been Bro, it's been a little while?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 30, 2011)

XYZ said:


> WTF?  Use slin much?
> 
> How have you been Bro, it's been a little while?




All is well on my end brotha, and yes.....slin for the win!!  Hope all is well with you man.




/V


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck I'm about to post my lil stock I have to bulk with lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2011)

Vic, you're gonna make me go home and clear out the safe to get a picture!


----------



## GMO (Nov 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You guys with your fancy pictures.....GMO, Sloppy, Heavy....chew on some of this!  And yes, that's about 9 kits of Serostim there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do not have words to describe the feelings that I get from that photo...



SloppyJ said:


> Vic, you're gonna make me go home and clear out the safe to get a picture!



Watch out for Sloppy though, that mofo's got a whole gun safe full of gear.




skinnyd said:


> How about the red one?



The red top is Big D Eq, when my boy was just starting his brew game...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Vic, you're gonna make me go home and clear out the safe to get a picture!



LOL!  In that case, I guess I'll have to do the same bro!   Oh, and glad you like the pic GMO! 



/V


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 30, 2011)

Holy shit Victor. You have one hell of a stash.


----------



## Hench (Nov 30, 2011)

For some reason I cant view the other pics atm....by the sounds of it you guys have some crazy stock, but dont think Im doing too bad for a newb. Ive also got a lot more test and HGH than shown here.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Hench said:


> For some reason I cant view the other pics atm....by the sounds of it you guys have some crazy stock, but dont think Im doing too bad for a newb. Ive also got a lot more test and HGH than shown here.



Damn! Hey my birthday is coming up


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 30, 2011)

That arsenal looks like its ready for a game of jacks lol, I go first.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You guys with your fancy pictures.....GMO, Sloppy, Heavy....chew on some of this!  And yes, that's about 9 kits of Serostim there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Victor every day is CHRISTMAS at your house


----------



## vannesb (Nov 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Doctor prescribed, of course...and ONLY my injectables.


 
Damm bro looks good for sure!!! So how are the gains?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Alright that's it, tomorrow I'll post up my arsenal. Which also has some BigD gear in it.


----------



## grynch888 (Dec 1, 2011)

nice to all


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 1, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Alright that's it, tomorrow I'll post up my arsenal. Which also has some BigD gear in it.


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 1, 2011)

djlance said:


>



LOL, we should have a biggest arsenal contest. Im sure there are some healthy stocks up in here


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Damm bro looks good for sure!!! So how are the gains?




Gains have been great..I've primarily using my boy's home brew though (The "Get Big"...for those in the know ).  I'm just cracking into the other stuff now, although I have been running Big D EQ for 10 weeks.  Starting to look like a road map especially throughout my pecs, which is new.  Bumping to 1200mg next week and switching to Z's Euro Pharm as I have exhausted my Big D EQ supply...

I'm glad I started this thread, and I love the direction it is heading.  Even if everyone else's stash makes mine look like pathetic.  Oh, the gear I would have on hand if I wasn't married and had kids...


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> *Oh, the gear and pussy I would have on hand if I wasn't married and had kids*...



fixed.


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> fixed.


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

My arsenal.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 2, 2011)

That's beautiful


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Thanks bro.


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You guys with your fancy pictures.....GMO, Sloppy, Heavy....chew on some of this!  And yes, that's about 9 kits of Serostim there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Bro, I can't see your treasure trove. Can you repost the pic?


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 2, 2011)

the system couldnt handdle the size of the file for Victors pic
gl


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ lmao now i get it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 2, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> My arsenal.



Dayum!


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ thanks bro.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice stashes! lol dont make me post mine it could put y'all to shame.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Do it. Do it now.^^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bro, I can't see your treasure trove. Can you repost the pic?



Here ya go, just a couple samples....



/V


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

/V

Upon further inspection, are those some Xandy "bars"?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> /V
> 
> Upon further inspection, are those some Xandy "bars"?



Yep, good eye.  They don't really belong in the pic.  There is some drol, dbol, var, proviron, T3, and a few more orals hiding. 



/V


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

My face when I initially viewed the picture...


----------



## colochine (Dec 3, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep, good eye.  They don't really belong in the pic.  There is some drol, dbol, var, proviron, T3, and a few more orals hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Lol that's alot of bars!


----------



## colochine (Dec 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> My face when I initially viewed the picture...



Ditto!!!!


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 3, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep, good eye.  They don't really belong in the pic.  There is some drol, dbol, var, proviron, T3, and a few more orals hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Ofcoz they belong there lol along with all that good shit you got


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 3, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here ya go, just a couple samples....
> 
> 
> 
> /V



 Ok, that's it, I need to win the lotto and start stocking up!  Damn Victor your not playing around there.


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 3, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Ok, that's it, I need to win the lotto and start stocking up!  Damn Victor your not playing around there.



Victor told me he does really high dose cycles. My boy was not joking


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 3, 2011)

makes my balls wet


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 3, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here ya go, just a couple samples....
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Please tell me you didn't buy that Asia Pharma from WP at 190 a vial. LOL!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Please tell me you didn't buy that Asia Pharma from WP at 190 a vial. LOL!



Yeah...and I shit gold coins.  HELL NO!




/V


----------



## J.thom (Dec 3, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Nice stashes! lol dont make me post mine it could put y'all to shame.



do it!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that much I could make last me a very long time, but I feel that I would need much more orals as I use lots of dbol for long times. Yes that might be stupid but I dont use high doses at all, just for long times. I lose all my strenghth without dbol it seems to me. And I love to be strong, I think its an ego thing for me. But I feel jelious seeing all that!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 4, 2011)

colochine said:


> Lol that's alot of bars!



Ohsht Vic, Is that xxxx Green Lantern gear I see? Wow. I wouldn't know what to do with that given the circumstances.  

Looks like some of TD's line in there as well


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 4, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Ohsht Vic, Is that xxxx Green Lantern gear I see? Wow. I wouldn't know what to do with that given the circumstances.



Fuck the circumstances, every drop I ever got was GTG and overdosed, and smooth as hell.  And I thank my brother for that...it saddens me every time I see one of his bottles.  I think I still have em and hold on to them for sentimental reasons.  Can't tell ya how much I miss my bro.



/V


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 4, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> .....it saddens me every time I see one of his bottles.  I think I still have em and hold on to them for sentimental reasons.  Can't tell ya how much I miss my bro.
> /V



Yeah man that's what I'm saying. I think he would want you to pin it though. I think that's what he would've wanted. 

Seriously though, nice stash!


----------



## fredlabrute (Dec 4, 2011)

GMO, my closet would make you beg for envy, you always gave me good advices,but i don't think posting pics like these is recommended!


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ I have scripts for all mine brother.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 4, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here ya go, just a couple samples....
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
Hell fucking yeah.....


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 5, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> GMO, my closet would make you beg for envy, you always gave me good advices,but i don't think posting pics like these is recommended!


----------

